# solar water pump



## GREZMONKI (May 9, 2009)

Solar water pumping system for sale. Recommended pumping depth of 100' or less. Consist of a pre-wired Robison quad pump,a 175 watt dual solar panel with brackets, an 8' x 2 3/8" pole for mounting the panel, an automatic water level sensor, 100' roll of 3/4" black poly pipe, instruction book. $2350.00. Michael @405-837-6700. I'm in central Okla.,will deliver anywhere in Okla.


----------

